# Comprehensive list of soil test labs



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey all

I want to test and compare soil testing labs. I know there is a sticky with recommended labs but there are tons more out there. If you know of a lab would you mind posting the info here? Preferably with a link to them? &#128512;

I will be collecting a large sample of soil and do my best to mix it up and send it off to each lab to compare the results. What info comes back, how much it costs, if the results give suggestions, if the results are close enough to the others, etc.

Logan Labs
https://www.loganlabs.com/get-started.html

Soil Savvy
https://www.mysoilsavvy.com/

UMass
https://ag.umass.edu/soil-plant-nutrient-testing-laboratory/fact-sheets/sampling-instructions-for-routine-soil-analysis

(A local one, they send it off but I forget the name right now)

Thanks! It's been something I've been wanting to do for years now just to see.

Tim


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Waypoint Analytical


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

https://www.spectrumanalytic.com/


----------



## ghutch (Nov 8, 2018)

https://ag.tennessee.edu/spp/Pages/Lawn-and-Gardens.aspx


----------



## pyroron (Apr 30, 2018)

Spectrum analytic inc. they are out of Ohio. I just sent a sample in myself and got the results in less than 7 days. I also did the T3 test 40 bucks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I did 3 labs (waypoint, Logan, a&L) with the same soil sample last year. I wanted to see soil savvy against waypoint this year to see if it is close.

g-man 2018 soil test


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Rutgers Soil Testing Laboratory


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Texas A&M

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

UConn

http://www.soiltest.uconn.edu/sampling.php


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

Midwest Labs - https://midwestlabs.com/our-industries/agriculture/soil-testing/
and
Penn State - https://agsci.psu.edu/aasl/soil-testing/soil-fertility-testing



g-man said:


> I did 3 labs (waypoint, Logan, a&L) with the same soil sample last year. I wanted to see soil savvy against waypoint this year to see if it is close.


I sent samples to those three, plus Midwest, a couple of weeks ago. I'll be posting a similar comparison shortly.


----------



## cyphirx (Apr 7, 2019)

University of Georgia Extension office has one that I liked last year. Found http://aesl.ces.uga.edu/soiltest123/Georgia.htm


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have used Texas A&M, Logan and WayPoint Analytical. Im going with WayPoint as the have an app for my iPhone and the folks are really helpful. In fact almost as helpful as the good folks here at TLF...


----------

